# First night away booked - this Saturday!!



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Well we've done it, just booked our first night away in Nellie (our lovely 'new' motorhome). Although not our usual type of holiday place we've booked for 1 night at Sandy Balls Holiday Centre in the New Forest. Hubby thought I was joking when I mentioned the name :lol: 

Our reasoning for going there? Fully serviced pitch means we can get settled and fill up with water etc in the privacy of our own pitch without causing undue queues at a water point! Electric Hook up and waste water drainage on pitch will also be a help for our first trip. Oh and on site shop, pub and restaurant may come in handy when we realise we've forgotten something essential (corkscrew anyone??) But heck, you don't half pay for those facilities….. 8O 

So, I'm now busy making a list of what we need to get packed onto the MH and what else we need to buy (food and drink). 

Any hints and tips out there for first timers??

I really can't wait for the weekend now, fingers crossed everyone for sun  

Sara


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You're absolutely right to book into a big place near to facilities. I hope the sun shines on you and the weekend goes without a hitch.

Don't forget, if anything does go wrong or you forget what to do, knock on the door of any motorhomer and ask. I've never met one yet who would not be delighted to give a hand and advice.

Keep in mind that even people who have been motorhoming for many many years do completely daft things so don't beat yourselves up if you do too !

G


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Grizzly,

I'm reading through all the posts to get some hints of what to take and what to leave behind - I'd take the kitchen sink if it was up to me but hubby's mantra is 'payload, payload' so he's keeping me on the straight and narrow!!

This website is fantastic - pity my boss doesn't agree with me :wink: 

Sara.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sara...for what it's worth I've just PM'ed you my packing list. It might give you some reminders and hints.

G


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Sara...for what it's worth I've just PM'ed you my packing list. It might give you some reminders and hints.
> 
> G


Thanks! Have just replied


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Sara

If you forget anything after checking with Grizzly's list, there ain't no hope for you!! :lol: :lol: 8O

The only thing she doesn't list is the van itself (bet she's off to add it right now! :roll: :lol: :lol: ) so you should have no problems.

It's getting into a routine that's a bit of a puzzle at first, but I'd suggest putting a bit of bacon on the barbecue, or some bangers and a few onions - whatever the weather. You will soon have an audience hovering near the van _(all salivating like a St. Bernard dog)_ and every one will want to chat in the hope that you will offer them a rasher.

If you think I'm joking (this is not unknown! :roll: ) just try it and see.

Have a great time.

Dave


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*sandy balls*

Hi sarah, 
Watch out for the ponies! have a nice break  

Take care Les :wink:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

If you're not sure about how well the cooker works, try taking a meal you have prepared in advance. I make bolognaise sauce and take fresh pasta and ready washed salad for ease of dependable eatiing when I go somewhere new.

Make sure you have enough bedding - it can be chilly in the van at this time of year. Over the years we have bought duplicates of all the important things for the van so we only carry out clothing and food before a trip. Oh, and don't forget medication, particularly prescribed meds, but also some paracetamol for headaches and "man flu". A first aid box and fire extinguisher and fire blanket and of course a tool kit and warning triangle. Make sure you have breakdown insurance that will cover the length of vehicle you have bought. We joined the Camping and Caravan Club mostly because they have a deal with RAC to carry over-length vehicles which otherwise they won't move if they break down.

I do hope you have a wonderful time away and the MH lives up to all your expectations. As others have said, if in doubt, knock on the door of an other MH owner and almost all will be only too happy to help!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Take a notebook with you ............. and a pencil.  

Make notes of anything that you think of while away; anything you should have, anything you shouldn't: any 'little jobs' that you think would improve the 'van.

Saves forgetting by the time you get home and not remembering again 'till the next trip.

Have fun.

Harvey


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

There's one piece of advice that I got from someone on the forum - sorry I can't remember whom.

When you come to leave after your lovely trip, get one member of the party to look round the interior for cupboards and fridge left unlocked, doors left open, cups left on the side and so on. Meanwhile another member of the party should walk round the outside of the van checking for open windows and ventilators, hook-up safely stowed away, access doors (to storage and the loo cassette) closed and locked, and nothing hiding under the van (including picnic tables and chairs).

*THEN SWAP PLACES AND DO IT AGAIN!*

We've all done stupid things and we'll all do new stupid things in the future. Two pairs of eyes can minimise the crash as you go round your first roundabout or yank the hook-up cable out of its connector as you drive away.

(Head hanging in shame     )

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

sandy balls is what you get if you carry the money they want in your pockets :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

framptoncottrell said:


> . . . . or yank the hook-up cable out of its connector as you drive away.


Yep. 

Pulled Mrs Zeb's window box off the wall - just a day after she had planted it.  8O 8O

Nothing broken though - and I could walk without the stick after a fortnight!! 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello sara,I don't whether you have February's copy of mmm or not but theres a article on Sandy balls campsite on page 103.
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/pitchfinder/track.asp?park=1250

Anyway good luck on your first trip .


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

You can't go wrong with Sandy Balls site, it is one of our favourite places and in such a beautiful surrounding. But expensive so haven't been for a while.
Our first night away was in Setthornes New Forest site and the warden had to jump start us on our departure as we had run the battery down... you live and learn but I bet you will have a great time. Before we drive away we go through a check list before take off..things like fridge locked? roof vents closed? windows shut? of coarse cupboards as well.
We are away for a few days at Delph Bank Park in Lincolnshire, lovley quiet site, bus stops outside, can't beat it

Lin


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Something I always take is half crispy duck bought from tesco, started off at just over £3 (a year ago)now over £4. Whizz in the oven cut up a bit of cucumber and spring onion - bobs your uncle. Comes with hoisin sauce and pancakes. Enjoy your first trip. Don't worry about messing up, that is part of the experience - we didn't on our first trip but have made many a mistake since!!

Don't forget your stabilisers if you have them and turn tracker off if you have one - we had numerous calls to tell us our pride and joy was being robbed  

regards

Karen


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We almost always forget something :roll: We've always either managed fine without or have been able to purchase, except for when we forgot the binoculars. That really spoilt the weekend for us as we missed so much but we've never forgotten them since  
Hope you have a great weekend.
Lesley


----------



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

Sara, really hope all goes well for you.

It's my first time away in the MH middle of March. Three days on a site in South Shields. Like you, I have chosen one with all the facilities in the hope that things will go smoothly.

I have been preparing a check list for past heaven knows how many weeks and, as suggested, I will be taking a pen and paper with me.

If I dtrive away having forgotten to unplug, I think I will dive in my shell and never come out!

Dave


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Good luck Sara

So much advice  

I'd just underline Dr Roy's posting and above all make sure you don't drive off still hooked-up; it is probably the penultimate mh sin. (the ultimate being running over your partner as they are guiding you out 8O ).

I will admit to the hook-up thing  ; it wrecked the hook-up post and I trailed 25m of cable for quite a distance across the site - no way of sweeping that under the carpet!

Site owner was very sympathetic and didn't charge for damage; said I was lucky not to pull the socket out of the side of the van - he'd seen it done!

Next worst is reversing with rear steadies still down, but that's another story on another site  

Don't worry, you'll be fine, just take your time and never rush leaving the site.

Happy days


----------



## StickyDave (May 9, 2008)

Blimey, I must be doing it all wrong - I only take some Frebreze and a toothbrush, whoops!!! Underwear lasts 3 days; inside then outside and then back to front!!!! :roll:


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your responses, they're all really helpful, so the top things I'm going to remember are not to drive off while still hooked up and to make sure the rear steadies are up. We'll take framptoncottrell's advice about the inside and outside checklists and then swapping over for a re-check. Good idea.

Jagman, what a nice site owner to not charge for damage, I'm sure you weren't the first to do that and you definitely won't be the last. Dave, I bet you've not made the same mistake again :lol: 

Magicman, good luck on your first trip, I'm sure you'll be fine - it's just the worry that we're going to make huge eejits of ourselves and that it will be blatantly obvious that we're 'first-timers' :? 

We're definitely going to take food with us that we can just heat up and then add to rice etc - some nice hot chilli I think. Although the crispy duck sounds delicious  

Sorry if I've missed responding direct to someone but thanks for all your advice and tips and I shall post a report once we get back, which will hopefully be in one piece on Monday :lol: 

Sara.


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sara, leaving the steadies down while moving off can do a lot of damage so what I do is put the steadies handle across the pedals in the cab theres no way you`ll forget then.
Have fun  

Alan & Diann


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

arvy said:


> Hi Sara, leaving the steadies down while moving off can do a lot of damage so what I do is put the steadies handle across the pedals in the cab theres no way you`ll forget then.
> Have fun
> 
> Alan & Diann


Yep, and we have a rubber thingy which normally secures the loops of the hook-up when stored. After my embarrassment of driving off with the showroom's extension cable, I now put the thingy on the steering wheel when the van's parked up and connected. Never made the same mistake again 8O

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

sjl1970 said:


> ....................So, I'm now busy making a list of what we need to get packed onto the MH and what else we need to buy (food and drink).
> 
> Any hints and tips out there for first timers??
> 
> Sara


Only one - Tonyt's Law states "lists expand to fill the paper available" so use a very small piece of paper for your list or you'll fill up your mh with unnecessary stuff and probably exceed your payload 

Enjoy


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

And if you don't use it in 3 trips out (unless it is the tool kit or first aid box) take it out again!

I have a small ironing board we bought when we bought the van 5 years ago and it's still in its shrink wrap!! It has hardly earned its keep. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Double check that you turn the fridge to 12v before you move off - it will keep it cold in this lovely warm weather (well, we have reached double figures today!). It also allows you to triple check that you have remembered to lock the fridge door - so awkward having 6 eggs rolling around the floor - the good thing is they don't roll far, they tend to slither once broken!

To err is human - to really foul things up you need a computer so using the MH should go well as the computer probably won't be involved - now prove me wrong on that one by taking it and submitting a cmment part-way through the weekend!

Never be tempted to leave things on the seats - they develop legs and run towards the floor at the earliest opportunity - Darwin was wrong - evolution occurs in objects as well as animals and plants and they evolve legs at the first corner!

Enjoy yourselves - but MH use is like a drug - once you start doing it you will rapidly become addicted - we all have, so "come on in the water's fine!"

We will all look forward to reading about how things go, the great thing about MH people is that they are friendly.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Keep a diary of your travels. It needn't be very detailed but it makes good reading when you're at home and can't get away and reminds you of places you've stayed and sights you've seen. I've been doing this since the 60s so have a box full.

You can also write it up afterwards in the Blogs and Campsite database sections so the information will be useful to all of us !

G


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

MrsW said:


> I have a small ironing board we bought when we bought the van 5 years ago and it's still in its shrink wrap!! It has hardly earned its keep. :roll: :roll:


Erm... I don't iron at home so no worries about in the MH :lol:

I'm getting very addicted to this MH lark, so much so that I've done bugger all this afternoon except research campsites for future trips, am about to start another post re Easter!!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

When researching sites, remember to look for grey water emptying points for MH. Not many of the C & CC sites have them and it comes as a nasty shock when you have a full greywater tank to empty with a 5 gallon bucket!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

MrsW said:


> When researching sites, remember to look for grey water emptying points for MH. Not many of the C & CC sites have them and it comes as a nasty shock when you have a full greywater tank to empty with a 5 gallon bucket!!


I hate to contradict the wife of our newly elevated mod but I'm going to ! 
If we mean the same thing - ie place to empty the water from the tank into which shower and washing water goes- then I've never seen a C&CC site _without_ one.

G

:?


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

just to add to Roy's list...........

lower the TV aerial - they love low bridges.

TC


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > When researching sites, remember to look for grey water emptying points for MH. Not many of the C & CC sites have them and it comes as a nasty shock when you have a full greywater tank to empty with a 5 gallon bucket!!
> ...


Well, when we went there, their site at Oxford caught us out!! We had no waste water carrying system and I was on crutches which made it very difficult to cope with. Looking at their website today I see they now have one.

Moreover we have been advised that it is inadvisable to leave the waste open and draining into a bucket. The system is designed as a closed holding tank with take-off point which requires the turbulence created when the tap is opened to take away the bits which otherwise build up and can clog the pipework.

Ok then, no matter whose site you book on, check they are able to drain your waste water tank with ease or you will be carrying it home!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Lots of good suggestions in this thread, number one on my list though is a bottle of wine, closely followed by a good book! Oh, and enough cash to buy anything important that you may have forgotten!


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

ThursdaysChild said:


> just to add to Roy's list...........
> 
> lower the TV aerial - they love low bridges.
> 
> TC


Good one, TC.

We have a Camos dome, which, when we park to make a cup of tea, makes everyone think the TV licence people have arrived to find dodgers!

Because it make the van so much higher, I have all the dimensions of the van - height, length and width - on sticky labels on both sides of both sun visors in the cab. When approaching a low/narrow hazard, both I and the passenger can check for clearance before the Camos dome does it for us......

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Do make sure you have a corkscrew if the bottle needs one.....


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Personally I have one cupboard I pack, Its just a small one, It holds at least 2 bottles of Jack Daniels, Then I load the freezer (With Ice) The trouble see's to everything else, She may say "Just put that in so and so, But come on you guys they know a lot better than us how to pack and what we need, Don't They ?!!!!!!!! Well Don't They ???

You have a fantastic weekend and it doesn't matter if something goes wrong or you forget something, THAT is what motorhoming is all about ENJOYMENT and LAUGHTER cos I guarantee you without ANY fear of contradiction you WILL Laugh.


Les


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

First trip out huh, Well I hope that it's as wonderful as your imagination leads you to expect it to be.

Good question though "what do you take with you"

Milk, sugar, tea, coffee, some nibbles, some booze, glasses of course, crockery, cutlery. cereal for breakfast, Slippers, dressing gown, put FROZEN food in the fridge after it's been on about 6 hours, leave for a further 18 hours before setting off, put a reminder sign on the fridge to switch it over, (unless you have one of those posh ones) spare bottle of gas, bottled water for tea etc, kettle, gas and electric maybe, duvet, extra pillows, cushions, reading material, TV guide, cuddly toy, fondue set, conveyer belt, there are millions of things to take on your first trip out.

The two most important things, to take on each and every trip is a good sense of humour because things will not work sometimes, that's probably because you're doing it wrong, RTFM, and your laugh, because lifes a bitch and sometimes you just have to laugh at it


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Morning Sara, 
You'll have a great time (well, maybe you won't but at least try!! 8O  ). We've just had our van, our first, for 12 months now, & everytime we go away we look forward to it - you're on your jollies as soon as you turn the engine on.

Take your time getting there, well don't create a rolling road block but you know what I mean, and once you're there take your time setting up - it doesn't take long.

Don't bother with trying to look all professional, just do the things that need to be done, fill the tank (although I tend to set off with a bit in anyway), plug in etc, before relaxing with a beer or brew.

I did a little write up on our first outing *HERE* so you get an idea what you go through. It's great fun, & it doesn't matter what the weather's like because you definately won't be outside spending half an hour winding legs down, emptying the caravan before you can even get in it etc.

Motorhoming - it's the future!!


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Would it be a good idea if we came with you to help?  
Well I thought it a good excuse to get away :!: :wink: 
Have a great time Sara
Sylke


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Most Importantly, Take One of these, and some of these


----------

